# Anyone ever got lye in their eye? It hurts!



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

:/

I KNOW you are supposed to use goggles, wear long sleeves, wear a mask etc. But, HONESTLY. How many of you REALLY do that? 

I dont. I am very careful, but splashes do happen. 

Just got a splash of lye/goat milk in my left eye. 

It burns. 


I flushed it with water for 15 minutes then put Miracle II Neutralizing gel in it several times. Feels much better now.

So, I'll be more careful next time. This time actually, as I need to go finish the batch.

Am I the only doofus around here? ? LOL :crazy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

omg, Rachel be careful!! I don't wear gloves, but I wear full clothing and a chemistry Mask that tucks down on my chest keeping fumes out of my face. If I don't I get a sore throat or can at least taste the lye on my tongue, but with the set up of the mask, I never taste lye. I love it. My older kids do pick on me though.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Only once did I not wear long sleeves and got a nasty burn from a splash. I wear everything now! Look like a mad scientist is what I'm told :lol. Tammy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a splash on my face once that burned a hole in my skin. I didn't realize it then, because I have acne and I just thought it was a zit that was hurting. It took weeks to fully heal. Thankfully, no noticeable scar. 
I hope your eye gets better soon.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh how scary! I wear glasses but if I didn't I would wear goggles. My eyesight is not something I want to take chances with. I wear a mask only when I pour my lye into the water or milk and the first few minutes of stirring it. But that is the extent of my safety gear. I get raw soap on me some times and it just doesn't bother me much. I rinse it off as soon as I can and go on. I can't recall getting splashed with lye water though.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wear glasses and keep vinegar sitting beside me to wash off if I splash on my hands. I just can't work with gloves on. Couldn't even when I was a hairdresser with dyes and bleach.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I wear the yellow gloves, long sleeve shirt, shoes and long pants. I wear glasses too, so I don't wear any safety type glasses or mask but I need to.

I hope your eye is okay...that is scary!

Amanda Lee


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

My eye feels a lot better this morning!
I normally wear those rubber fingertip thingies because the ends of my fingers crack when I get ley on them, but if I get a little splash on my arm it doesnt bother me much. 
I *do* have my 12 yr old daughter wear ALL the protective equipment when she is making soap. Lately all she is interested in doing though is making labels for me. And since I am NOT creative, that is a big help! She does a great job.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's one thing not to wear gloves or long sleeves, but not to wear goggles. :help2

I am on my third pair of goggles. Imagine a splash bad enough that can ruin a pair of goggles in your eye instead.

I always wear goggles.
I always wear gloves.
I never wear long sleeves.
I do wear a chef apron to protect my clothes from oil and soaping.
I always wear socks or slippers, I can't see lye beads on my tile! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl Slippers. Thats funny. Tammy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually soap with my shoes on . You don't want bare feet. I can't imagine ruined goggles boy that would be it with your eyesight, your job, your way of life.


----------

